# Elektromotor-Batterie verstauen.



## Trickyfisher (1. April 2011)

Hallo Kollegen
Ich bräuchte mal euer Fachwissen.
Ich hab ein offenes Boot mit Elektromotor. Um die Batterie und besonders das Ladegerät vor Regen und Spritzwasser zu schützen, würde ich gerne beides in so eine Kunststoff-Werkzeugkiste verstauen, wie man sie in jeden Baumarkt kaufen kann (hab schon eine, wo Beides super reinpasst).
Muß ich da, besonders beim aufladen, auf irgenteine Hitzeentwicklung oder Belüftung oder so was Ähnliches achten, also Deckel offen lassen oder Luftlöcher bohren, oder kann da nichts passieren?
Danke schon mal
Johannes


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. April 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor-Batterie verstauen.*

Moin,
während des Ladevorgangs müssen Batterien immer ausreichend belüftet sein. Müsste so auch in jeder Bedienungsanleitung von Ladegeräten stehen.

Grüße!


----------



## antonio (1. April 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor-Batterie verstauen.*

wieso willst du das ladegerät mit aufs boot nehmen?
der batterie ansich macht das wasser nix.

antonio


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. April 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor-Batterie verstauen.*



antonio schrieb:


> wieso willst du das ladegerät mit aufs boot nehmen?
> der batterie ansich macht das wasser nix.
> 
> antonio


 
Ich hab das Boot an einen Steg liegen mit Ladestationen (Anlage ist bewacht). Die Batterie und das Ladegerät bleiben immer an Board und werden nach Benutzung über ein Kabel quasi über Nacht aufgeladen. Das Ladegerät schaltet den Ladevorgang dann von selber aus, wenn die Batterie voll ist. Ich kann so, wenn ich will, das Ganze auch mehrere Tage an der ladestation hängen haben, wenn ich dann rausfahren will, ist die batterie immer voll geladen.
Johannes


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor-Batterie verstauen.*

Was hast du für eine Batterie (Gel)?


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. April 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor-Batterie verstauen.*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Batterie (Gel)?


 Nö, normale, keine Gel.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor-Batterie verstauen.*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Nö, normale, keine Gel.


 Dann wir das nichs,Batterie kann warm werden und braucht Lüftung.


----------



## cafabu (2. April 2011)

*AW: Elektromotor-Batterie verstauen.*

Moin, moin,
Du hast ja eine 12V Batterie (?). Nimm 2 CPU Lüfter, wie sie in PCs verwendet werden. Kosten wenig Geld. Bohre sie passend in die Seiten Deiner Kiste und schließe sie mit an der Batterie an. Am besten ein bisschen fummeln und mit Kabelschuhen anschließen. Während Du lädst kühlen Sie. Beim fahren vorher abklemmen und sie verbrauchen keinen Strom extra. 2 zusätzliche Lüftungslöcher in die Kiste und alles funzt.
Carsten


----------

